# fish with personality for 30gal?



## RLHam3 (May 15, 2008)

i would like anybody's advice for a good fish with a lot of personality that i could build my 30 gal around. I have a pen-plax canister filter (rated for 65gal) and i'm pretty flexible on the other water parameters. The fish that i don't want are any puffers or cichlid(i've kept both before and i want to try something new) the only one i've been able to find is a dojo/weather loach. so if anybody has any suggestions they'd be appreciated very much


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Heh I know you wont want it but I vote Betta, they have sooo much personality, I love them.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have 3 dojo loaches. 
These are cold water fish. Where you thinking about a tropical heated tank, or cold water tank?


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

30g, 5 danio, glwofish, 5-6 cardinals, betta, 2-3 yo-yo loaches, dwarf gourami(powderblue) risk with the gourami but alot of folks have good luck! You can even try a honey and a powder blue.Group of small rianbows like furcata or 
signifier, NO angels here. This would be an active and colroful tank. If you like unusuals the hillstream loach reallt keeps the glass clean and they're gorgeous gets 2.5".


----------



## RLHam3 (May 15, 2008)

ok the only fish said so far that i would consider to have personality is a dojo loach. tetras have 0 personaliies. sorry catfish but thats a community tank. I was thinking something with personality! an oscar has lots of personality, but is too large for a 30.

and i don't really care about temperature. if i found a fish that i liked i would base the aquarium around it


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

My dojos are very entertaining to watch. Playful and curious. Always in the way during water changes.
The only other fish that I have with "personality" that are not cichlids would be my yoyo loaches and tiger barbs.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I heard Loaches have lots of personailty. I dont have a tank big enough for any.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

try an* archer* they have a lot of personality


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I keep loaches and will attest to their wonderful playful personalities. They are great fish!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Heavily planted tank with one Chocolate gourami.8)


----------

